# Stretching Continental DWS



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey all! 

Looking at buying a set of Continental Extreme contact DWS UHP's. 

Has anybody tried to stretch these? Contemplating a 215/40r/18 on a 9.5 inch wheel. Lot's of people say the tires have soft sidewalls.. Not sure if that'll be good for stretching or bad. Can anybody give me any suggestions or input? 

Thanks.


----------



## browntowndiesel (Sep 5, 2011)

*..........*

Sorry bro.... but ill have to be the guy who tells you that stretching is beyond stupid....:facepalm:


----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

browntowndiesel said:


> Sorry bro.... but ill have to be the guy who tells you that stretching is beyond stupid....:facepalm:


Thanks for the tip. :facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

browntowndiesel said:


> Sorry bro.... but ill have to be the guy who tells you that stretching is beyond stupid....:facepalm:


Nice reply. Why even bother? :facepalm:

A 215 on a 9.5" isn't bad at all. Do it.


----------



## browntowndiesel (Sep 5, 2011)

*...*

I guess thats only an inch.... 215mm=approx 8.5in 

that may not even create much of a gap in the bead.... mabey i dunno

I was looking at the thread with the guys stretching so much you could fit the wheel arch in the gap between the tire and the rim... holy balls...

I dont mean to be a d-ck but i was bored an i saw a fresh thread on stretching.... couldnt resist.:beer:


----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

PSU said:


> Nice reply. Why even bother? :facepalm:
> 
> A 215 on a 9.5" isn't bad at all. Do it.


That's what I thought, in fact I'd be willing to bet it's still within spec of the tire, although I've never looked. My main curiosity is that everyone says these continentals have soft sidewalls. Think this will cause any problems?



browntowndiesel said:


> I guess thats only an inch.... 215mm=approx 8.5in
> 
> that may not even create much of a gap in the bead.... mabey i dunno
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll see any gap in the bead, just some curve on the sidewall and I've been there. Trolling is a hobby of mine as well.


----------



## browntowndiesel (Sep 5, 2011)

*haa*

Yeah a little bit of curve in the sidewall can look pretty good. Why are you looking at these continentals in particular are they a good deal or something. You might wanna look into is the maximum pressure the tires can hold. Having a few 3/4 ton trucks myself I can tell you the pressure makes a huge difference the feel of the sidewall. Both my truck have 33 inch tires running at 80 psi. my mk4's load rating sticker calls for 26 psi, to me it feels like I'm driving on dog ****, I run close to whatever the tire will take. I have a bf goodrich traction t/a's or whatever, the tires take 44 psi, I run at around 42 psi. 

Just somethin to look at bro, hope it helps. As for anything with a daily driver, ask yourself will this mod kill me... these dubs running huge stretches are obviously not daily drivers. Or at least I hope to hell they arent.....


----------



## browntowndiesel (Sep 5, 2011)

*..*

Christ those tires will take 51psi. And according to the continental spec sheet on that tire it will run up to an 8.5inch rim. 

So it's not within spec but it's not that big of a stretch. :what:


----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

browntowndiesel said:


> Christ those tires will take 51psi. And according to the continental spec sheet on that tire it will run up to an 8.5inch rim.
> 
> So it's not within spec but it's not that big of a stretch. :what:


Sounds like it passes the PSI test. Thanks for the tip, that's a good thing to look at, and I'd not never considered psi rating. In the past I've never really cared what I put on my car. It's just always been whats cheap. 

The reason I want these so bad is because of all the reviews. I've yet to find a single bad review of them. Tire rack gives them an 8.4 and rates them as the best tire in there class.... 1600 people rated the tire on tirerack and it's got some of the best ratings I've been able to find in my price range. It's exactly what I need and it looks like it's a damn good tire. 

I like to look at really aggressive tire stretch, but that's all. Honestly I don't have the money or patience to do the things required to pull off a ton of stretch. 

What's really funny with all of this. Is that It's all mute at this point anyway. The Miro order didn't go through and I got my self a set of OZ Aristo's instead. 7.5 inch wheel instead, going to move down to a 215/40/18. From what I've been able to tell that will give me a very flat sidewall, no stretch but, no bulge either.

Thanks everyone for the comments. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## browntowndiesel (Sep 5, 2011)

*.*

Happy dubbin brother.... keep the shiny side up!


----------

